# 2003 Nissan Sentra GXE



## kreek (Sep 4, 2005)

in my owners manual it says that I can open all 4 doors using the key by going to the left first than to the right than back to neautral than back to right again and it should open all 4 doors. I remember doing this before and it opened all 4 doors. Now it stopped doing it and I took it back to Nissan Dealership, they said your vehicle doesn't come with that feature. I call head office and at first the lady says yes it does come with that feature than we call Nissan and they say they won't do it eitther way because it doesn't come with the feature we get the headoffice lady to call them and she calls me back telling me that my vehicle doesn't come with the feature. Now I'm starting to think that I actually imagined myself opening all the 4 doors with the key but there is a part of me that am so sure off that I opened all 4 doors with the key. Its not really an important feature as I can open 1 door and press unlock to open all the rest but its there customer service thats bothering me like hell. Anyone know how I can really find out or they can try with a Nissan Sentra GXE model 2003. with a 1.8l engine.


----------

